# BetTipBot.com Daily Soccer Thread VIP Premium Tips



## anios82 (Nov 27, 2019)

FootballShanghai Shenhua - Jiangsu Suning2019-11-27 11:35:00China / Super League1x2draw04.00

FootballMontpellier W - Guingamp W2019-11-27 14:00:00France / Division 1 Women1x2home01.50

more here: https://betting-algorithm.com/today/?sport=Football


----------

